# How Did you get pregnant?



## Tmp_Ays

What form of contraception were you using? or Were you not using anything? Did you get pregnant the first time you had sex or months of sex? What position did you get pregnant with?


----------



## kittycat18

I am 18 years old and... Me and my partner, Conor, have been together for 2 years and 4 months have basically been sexually active the whole time. Last January (2010) I starting taking an oral contraceptive which unfortunately did not agree with me at all. It made me extremely sick and during that time, me and Conor had sexual intercourse without realising that whilst you are sick that the pill becomes defective. I feel pregnant but lost our baby Alex at 12 weeks in April. After that me and Conor went through a very difficult stage in our relationship and even took a break for a while around August-October 2010. We got back together and had sex once at the beginning of October using a condom but the condom must have had a hole in it or split and we did not realise because 36+6 weeks later here we are expecting a gorgeous little baby at the beginning of July :cloud9:


----------



## Tmp_Ays

Wow, sounds like you & your love have a really good relationship. I'm sorry for your lost hon, but congratulations on your pregnancy  Do you know what your having? Goodluck


----------



## kittycat18

Tmp_Ays said:


> Wow, sounds like you & your love have a really good relationship. I'm sorry for your lost hon, but congratulations on your pregnancy  Do you know what your having? Goodluck

We do have a very good relationship. At the end of the day, every relationship has its ups and downs and its rough patches but we have worked through that and I just love him very much. Hopefully after the abby is born we will be moving in together and can be a proper family :blush:

Thank you very much. It's not long for me now! I will be full-term tomorrow and hoping my baby comes a little earlier than the 11th of July!! No we don't officially know the gender because it's against Hospital policy to reveal the gender. But unofficially we have been told by my Maternity Reflexologist (they can tell from the feet), that it is a :blue:! So it will be interesting to see if she was right or not.


----------



## _laura

I fell pregnant on the pill (cilest)
And it made me have no symptoms whatsoever until I decided to come off the pill and realised I was 25 weeks pregnant :flower:


----------



## Bexxx

I got pregnant on the pill (yasmin)
We've been together for 4 years, so no, not the first time we had sex. I'd been using the pill for those 4 years and it had worked fine up until last Oct! I couldn't tell you what position we were in, didn't always use the same one lol.


----------



## kittycat18

_laura said:


> I fell pregnant on the pill (cilest)

That's the pill I got pregnant on last year!! What a load of crap!!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Bexxx said:


> I got pregnant on the pill (yasmin)
> We've been together for 4 years, so no, not the first time we had sex. I'd been using the pill for those 4 years and it had worked fine up until last Oct! I couldn't tell you what position we were in, didn't always use the same one lol.

I've been on that one before - I'm from Australia, didn't know we would have the same brand of pills and stuff, its really expensive over here though and health care doesn't cover it!

With me and OH, we were just dumb. We had slept together unprotected heaps before so I just thought well I probably can't get pregnant so you know, why not. Yep soon enough I was up the duff :dohh:


----------



## _laura

kittycat18 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fell pregnant on the pill (cilest)
> 
> That's the pill I got pregnant on last year!! What a load of crap!!Click to expand...

Yeah it's a rubbish pill.
I'd been on it for years and it was fine but obviously OH has super sperm :spermy: :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

HarlaHorse said:


> Yep soon enough I was up the duff :dohh:

This has to be my favourite phrase of all time :rofl:



_laura said:


> Yeah it's a rubbish pill.
> I'd been on it for years and it was fine but obviously OH has super sperm :spermy: :haha:

:rofl: My OH must have as-well seeing as the first time I got pregnant, I was on the pill and the second time, we were using a condom!!!!! Durex... completely useless against Conor's supermen!! :rofl:


----------



## candicex

I didn't use any protection, which is so stupid of me, but heat of the moment and yea :blush: postion wise.... we did it from the beehind haha :haha:
And I had sex before, some protected some not. I just happened to get pregnant this time around! I really should of been more careful :dohh:


----------



## Chrissy7411

At first me and my OH used protection (condoms) and by at first I mean for maybe a month :rofl: We where seriously asking for it, but I guess we always felt like "oh it won't happen to me" :shrug: 

As far as position... I have no idea... We usually do quit a bit during... :blush:


----------



## smatheson

Was on the pill (loestrin FE), but I am a very forgetful person so forgot to take it quite a few times and we didnt use any other forms of birth control....:dohh: stupid stupid me...oh well I have a beautiful baby boy because of my stupidity :cloud9: so I am not complaining lol


----------



## hopscotch

i conceivce when i though i was still pregnant with my first (but really my baby had died and i had already started obvulating and what not) so obviously seeing as i thought i was still pregnant we didnt use protection, haha you think i'm already knocked up whats the worst that could happen and then i m/c and get knocked up again!


----------



## hopscotch

i conceivced when i though i was still pregnant with my first (but really my baby had died and i had already started obvulating and what not) so obviously seeing as i thought i was still pregnant we didnt use protection, haha you think i'm already knocked up whats the worst that could happen and then i m/c and get knocked up again!


----------



## xSarahM

For the first 9 months of being sexually active, i was on the pill. I came off because it was making me depressed, and then we started using condoms. One night we didnt have any. It really does only take once! We were doing missionary that night - my personal favourite :blush:

Can i just say, i really hope you're not one of these girls that think, "You cant get pregnant standing up, you cant get pregnant if you do it in water, you cant get pregnant if its your first time." If sperm enters your vagina, you CAN get pregnant.


----------



## amygwen

We weren't using any contraception. We got pregnant IMMEDIATELY. Just using missionary style.


----------



## Chrissy7411

xSarahM said:


> Can i just say, i really hope you're not one of these girls that think, "You cant get pregnant standing up, you cant get pregnant if you do it in water, you cant get pregnant if its your first time." If sperm enters your vagina, you CAN get pregnant.

:rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

I was on the pill, weve been together for almost 4 years now so it wasn't our first time obviously, lol and I couldn't tell you the position....it was drunken new years sex :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

I've used both Yasmin and Cilest before.
Guess Brad's sperm isnt as epic as all of your boys'!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I used condoms and this one day we didn't have any but did it anyway and yea that was it, position stood up in the shower! And my darling Claudius was told he was infertile, considering he had enough sperm to make twins and now another baba I think we've defeated most um stereotypes.


----------



## Lucy22

I first got pregnant at 18 and by my partner Liam. We had been together 4yrs by then. To be fair, we had been sexually active for about 3yrs before that, so its not like it was the first time. 

I was on oral contraceptive (Yasmin) and I wasn't aware that taking antibiotics stopped the pill from working. I fell pregnant without realising. I can't remember which position we used because we were quite active back then..But we were always pretty adventurous :blush:

This time, Liam and I planned the baby. I came off the pill Easter a year ago and it took us around 7 months to conceive her :flower:


----------



## AmberS

HarlaHorse said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant on the pill (yasmin)
> We've been together for 4 years, so no, not the first time we had sex. I'd been using the pill for those 4 years and it had worked fine up until last Oct! I couldn't tell you what position we were in, didn't always use the same one lol.
> 
> I've been on that one before - I'm from Australia, didn't know we would have the same brand of pills and stuff, its really expensive over here though and health care doesn't cover it!
> 
> With me and OH, we were just dumb. We had slept together unprotected heaps before so I just thought well I probably can't get pregnant so you know, why not. Yep soon enough I was up the duff :dohh:Click to expand...


I Felt the same way because of past experiences and such, I had convinced myself that I couldnt get pregnant, so we didnt use any protection. I'm just so happy that the man who got me pregnant is the love of my life and we have such a great relationship. I love my baby and wouldnt trade any of this for the world. It's such a wonderful experience. <3 :hugs:


----------



## Elizax

I've been on the pill for about 2 years, he never used protection (maybe it's just me, but it feels so much more better and comfier without).
We did it him stood, me against the wall with my legs wrapped around his torso and WHOLA!
I always thought my whole life I was infertile and I never knew why I thought like that :shrug:

Oh and I might have forgotten to take my pill after that little incident :blush:


----------



## Raincloud

When I got pregnant with my angel, there was no BC at all... It was incredibly stupid of us, but it's the truth. We didn't even think so far as to pull out. It was my first time, but not his.


----------



## SapphireCrush

This baby was planned, so no contraception whatsoever :D 
Took us two years unfortunately, but I do blame that on my never ending health problems! I finally got a bit healthier and voila - now I'm pregnant. :)


----------



## x__amour

We were NTNP. :D
But then I got cold feet. BUUUT by that time it was a tad too late. :lol:


----------



## kimmy04

I was on the pill (alesse) for almost 4 years without any issues. Then my parents split up and my medical coverage changed (my pills used to be free). They told me they had come out with a new brand that was the EXACT same as allesse but the no name brand version, and it would be much cheaper. So I thought sure, sounds great!... Now I beg to differ haha.. one month on the no name brand pills and surprise! A baby boy. :thumbsup:


----------



## sequeena

Tmp_Ays said:


> What form of contraception were you using? or Were you not using anything? Did you get pregnant the first time you had sex or months of sex? What position did you get pregnant with?

No contraception, we TTC'd for 2 years and the month I got pregnant we only had sex once so it was the missionary position that got me pregnant.


----------



## RachelRae

Me and OH seriously didn't have a care in the world. No birth control, just unprotected sex all the time, I got pregnant about 4 or 5 months after we actually started being sexually active. I was so dumb, haha. 

xx


----------



## YoungMummy08

What form of contraception were you using? 
None i had just had 2 Mc and we had only just decided to stop ttcing i was gonna go on contraception a week later when clinic was open
Did you get pregnant the first time you had sex or months of sex?
We hadnt had sex for 6 weeks as i had just had a Mc and was still upset it was his birth day we had the night off no kids ALOT of alcohol ( we both hadnt drank in about 5 months)
so first time kind of
What position did you get pregnant with? 
Missionary i couldnt stand i was 2 drunk lol


----------



## we can't wait

What form of contraception were you using?
DH and I started TTC when I was 17, so no contraception was being used.

Did you get pregnant the first time you had sex or months of sex? 
It took us two years to conceive our LO.

What position did you get pregnant with?
He was behind. :blush:


----------



## lizardbreath

Umm I Got pregnant Because I always react badly with Pills. and Patches , and BC in General but with Jaymee my BC kept make me sick I finally had enough Stopped taking it , which would of been fine but me and OH had a bit too much to drink and Bam Jaymee was born 9 months later
Katerine same Story Kinda , Except my pills ran out in April so we were stupid and said screw it lets NTNP and a Month Later Kat was concived Wouldnt Trade either of my kids for the world . Except maybe a night of sleep lol


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I was with my babies dad for about 2 yrs before I got pregnant... completely "stupidly" unpredicted, didn't care, never thought twice.... and I never got pregnant or had any real scare... Than all the sudden I decided I wanted to be alot more careful so everything became alot more cautious n we barely EVER had sex.... Of course that's when I got pregnant. :shrug: 

It was hard for me to accept, I took 10 tests. I didn't tell anyone til pretty much after my first trimester...
Thrrough all that though I had an insane misunderstood love for my unborn she was already my world after the first positive test... I was just shocked.. 

Now I couldn't be happier...
I love my daughter more than anything I ever knew to be real. :cloud9:


----------



## 20102001

IVF ICSI :flow:

Didn't have sex ...

He was sat right next to me :haha:


----------



## jadekay

me and my boyfriend had been together for almost 3 years and sexually active together for the most part of that, i was 17 he was sixteen and when we first started having sex we werent using protection at all! Then after about 2 months we enforced using condoms ALL the time about 2 years later we had sex twice in the same night with no protection, doggy style, and surely enough i fell pregnant!


----------



## nickyXjayno

Tmp_Ays said:


> What form of contraception were you using? or Were you not using anything? Did you get pregnant the first time you had sex or months of sex? What position did you get pregnant with?

lmao you don't want to know much do you? :happydance:

I was on the mini pill.
Was having it regular :winkwink:.
No idea lol could have been from behind or me on top, we never do missionary though.


----------



## x_ellen

we were ttc, but OH finds it really uncomfortable without a condom.. so we just used to pierce the end of all our condoms :blush: 
we were having sex for about 18 months, then we decided to ttc, and became pregnant within the year! 
and just boring missionary for us, we're not very adventurous! :haha:


----------



## LunaLauryn

I was with other half 2 years when we conceived, in the begining few months i used the pill (microgynon) and then stopped taking it coz it screwed with my hormones!

After that we on the odd occasion used condoms but mainly.. We just did it without using anything, DOH! :haha: silly us :blush: 

I have no idea what position we conceived in alls i know is it was at a festival! And now we have a gorgeous 4 weeks old baby boy and couldnt be any happier :) wouldnt change it for the world :D xx


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Idk if this sounds kinda crazy or not but I remember the night we concieved it's like somethin in me changed, I felt really different instantly...
Maybe intuition??
It was very weird but very definite, it was unlike any other time, month etc. and I remember the time sooo clearly, which is very weird..

Anybody have a similar experience?


----------



## nickyXjayno

I know we were having regular sex but one week we didn't have any as my stomach was crampy and my foof felt all tight and small.
I thought I had an infection or something lol.
Have since found out that week we didn't have sex was when my baby was implanting.
So the last few times we had sex was the week previous and we only did it like 2 or 3 times.
So to answer your question I didn't feel different after having that special sex but I did feel something was off the week of implantation, I just felt different.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Women are pretty amazing, pregnancy is so amazing.
Kind of mysterious, even with all the sciences.


----------



## Chris59

We weren't using any contraception.


----------



## octosquishy

I got pregnant at 16 , with no contraception. Our little Isiah was planned :) Before that we were using condoms, and we had a few scares before we tried getting a snugger fit (I was so tight I was pulling the condoms off, TMI right? Lol) We decided to try to get pregnant after 3 months of being together, after 2 months of being engaged. It took two months to get pregnant. I also have no idea what position I got pregnant with, it varied, and I also can't tell you exactly what day I got pregnant either  It just happened. Our little miracle <3


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

We got pregnant using the pill (Cerizette)..
We were having regular sex but it obvs didnt stop my OH's swimmer aha :haha:
I was 20 and we found out a few days before my OH's 20th birthday.. What a pressie!!!
xx


----------



## xxchloexx

I was in Australia at the time , I was on Microlite Pill... I was sick that week and my OH had some antibiotics he had from a few weeks before.. I took some without thinking it would effect my Pill... Had sex that night and low and behold little Kara was made :haha: ,,, He was 25 and I was 19... He will be 26 in March and ill be 20 in May , So It was a shock to say the least!! , We had to leave Aus and come home..
Although it was a big surprise I wouldn't change a thing now :) Shes loved as much as if we planned it xxx


----------



## bbyno1

We were NTNP


----------



## KelseyRose05

I was on the pill (Loestrin FE) and I'm allergic to latex, and OH was always told he more than likely wouldn't have children. He has a LOW sperm count and family history of testicular cancer. Well apparently I'm just very fertile! Lol. Well I forgot to take my pills for two days. Just two. And BAM! Baby Blake was made. As for position, I remember it well haha. We were in his Explorer in the backseat doing sitting reverse cowgirl xD


----------



## KelseyRose05

Chelsea.ann1 said:


> Idk if this sounds kinda crazy or not but I remember the night we concieved it's like somethin in me changed, I felt really different instantly...
> Maybe intuition??
> It was very weird but very definite, it was unlike any other time, month etc. and I remember the time sooo clearly, which is very weird..
> 
> Anybody have a similar experience?

I know EXACTLY what you mean. The day we conceived, I just knew it. In fact, the next day I went to OH and told him that I had this feeling I was going to wind up being pregnant. After being told he probably wouldn't have kids, he told me I was being crazy. But I just knee it. And sure enough, I was pregnant. It was just my mommy intuition I suppose. Just like how I knew from the moment I found out I was pregnant, that it was going to be a boy.


----------



## MaybeP

I had an abortion when I was 15 and my doctor told me their was scarring so I probably wouldn't be able to get an embryo to attach. For years after I was on the pill but sucked at taking it and when OH and I had been together for over a year I stopped the pill and we never used condoms.
When we went to visit his family and friends in the summer we got drunk and had sex at his friends house (me on top), OH and I came at the same time and he said 'if ever there was a time for you to get pregnant it would be now) and here we are with me just entering my third trimester. Apparently the scarring wasn't too terrible ahaha


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I was on the pill (Sprintec) and I also have PCOS and was told I have less than a 1% chance of getting pregnant EVER. My OH and I had joked for a while about having kids, but he was more serious. He asked me to try and I told him wait til I am out of college, and we'll talk about it seriously....Well we pretty much never wore condoms, and about two weeks after we started dating I got pregnant. 

Honestly sometimes I'm a little suspicious, but it's not like he could have drugged me or anything :haha:


----------



## lola_90

We were ttc for nine months, before i got preggers :)


----------



## beanzz

I got pregnant by having sex :shrug:


...and being on that stupid Cerazette pill...


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> I got pregnant by having sex :shrug:

No way, me too! :haha:


----------



## ChiiBaby

Me and my OH have been together nearly 3 years :) and we were trying for a baby took about 3 months till we got lucky :) x


----------



## emmylou92

Ttc for both our girls. I was on the pill before Hollie and it took us 6 months to get pregnant!


----------



## blamesydney

Me and Joe had been dating about a month (not first time having sex) and were a bit under the influence at the time of conception. :dohh: I was also made "infertile" by the anti-depressants I used to take, so in my inebriated state I said "Nah, fuck condoms". But it gave us our little baby girl, and I'd never take it back. :thumbup:


----------



## jay004

FOB and I used protection, when we felt like it (which was pretty much never :haha:)

We were having sex for about 2 years, 3 months and WAH LAH
a little boy :)


----------



## megrenade

haha; we weren't doing anything to prevent it.. it just happened a month and a half after we started dating.. we were kind of hoping for it :blush:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

jay004 said:


> FOB and I used protection, when we felt like it (which was pretty much never :haha:)

:haha: Preeeetty much. I believe once it even was, "Don't you have condoms in your purse?" "Ehh..it's all the way over on that side of the room >.>" :blush:


----------



## babymomma37

Well i had the Implanon birth control tube inserted in my are March of 2010...had it in for a year and got it removed march 2011 because of weird bleeding and vision problems. I didnt have a period for i think 2 months after having it removed and was told the Implanon was causing infertility. Well i met my now husband March 31 and fell pregnant in july... We used protection a few times but then i thought i couldnt get pregnant because the Implanon messed me all up so we never bought condoms anymore and now we have a baby boy due in March :)


----------



## Mickey1994

We weren't using any protection because we're idiots. It was the first (and last) time we had sex.


----------



## imprfcttense

We weren't using any form of contraception at the time. We weren't always so careless, but thought we could get away with it a few times just after my period. We knew it wasn't going to prevent it, but when we started to think we'd gone too long into the month, I had an appointment to go get Plan B and get back on birth control. Computers went down, and they couldn't see me. Planned on getting it the next day, but got screwed over at work and had to pick up a shift someone didn't show for. So the NEXT night I just went and got Plan B from Walgreens. Too late! :haha: Sounds like it was meant to be to me! :thumbup:


----------



## haylz9

We'd been having sex for about 6 months and we always used condoms. I guess one must have broke without us realising.


----------



## Hayleyandbaby

I was on the pill, but I am very forgetful so didn't take it on time or everyday. We used condoms most of the time.


----------



## NewMommy17

Sex. . . .

Lol NPNT


----------



## B l i n k

Used condoms now and then - if we wasn't using them we'd use the 'pull-out' method.
Yeeeeeeh, that method doesn't work.
:dohh:


----------



## X__Kimberly

We weren't using any type of contraception. We were together for 3 months when I got pregnant(We are still together now) We didn't prevent it. so I guess it was gonna happen sooner or later? 

but we are happy about our babyboy and don't regret a thing :) 
this baby has changed our lifes for the better<3


----------



## Angelbabymama

Ntnp. We both knew we were both clean so never bothered with condoms.
Plus... It's just sooooo much better without one. Now we're expecting the best thing that's ever happened to us! :D


----------



## Stormynights

We have been together for almost 4 years, had a lot of unprotected sex, didn't think I could get pregnant... :shrug: I was obviously wrong! :haha:


----------



## JJandPix

My other half was told by his doctor that he was infertile after going to the doctor for a check up. So obviously we assumed if he was infertile then nothing could happen to us. Yet a month a later I found out I was pregnant. My OH and I were so happy as we thought it could'nt happen to us and now we call our baby our little miracle :)


----------



## Hotbump

With my first we really didnt use anything :dohh: with my second I was on the pill and with this one a condom must of broke


----------



## GirlRacer

OH had been pulling out for months (yeah I know not very preventitive) but we never got caught then in August we decided after my period to stop pulling out and see what happens as we were both feeling ready for a LO if it happened. 3 weeks later I took a test and got a :bfp: we were so amazed but shocked at the same time it'd happened so quick! Now we can't wait to meet our little Joshy! :D


----------



## BethHx

I have been on the pill for 2 years and fell pregnant on it.
I was taking 2 a day at one point due to me being really ill and taking 12 antibiotics a day, they told me the antibiotics make my pill less effective so i took 2.
Then i changed my antibiotics so only took 1 a day & due to how ill i was and being sick everyday i fell pregnant.
They are still unsure what is wrong with me, i cant have my Addisons disease test until the baby is born.
Funnily enough i was going for my test the day i found out i was pregnant.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

I have some issues with my uterus so the doctor told me it would likely take me quite a while to conceive. So I got off the pill thinking I wouldn't ever need it.

We weren't using anything and I was happy to fall pregnant. After 3 months of unprotected sex I found out I was knocked up! 

Couldn't be happier!


----------

